# Sino Italian Chicken wings



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

2 lbs of chicken wings
1 cup of soy sauce
1/2 cup of cooking sherry
1 tbsp minced fresh ginger
1 tbsp minced garlic
1 tbsp brown sugar
3 tbsp oil
1/2 cup of flour
1/4 cup of Parmesan cheese

Marinade mix:

Combine soy sauce, sherry, ginger, garlic and sugar. Soak chicken wings in this overnight. Mix flour and cheese. 

Coat chicken with flour mixture, put 3 tbsp oil onto cookie sheet. Bake chicken on this for 15 mins and turn and cook another 15 mins. Or deep fry in fryer for 15 mins. You can make extra marinade for dipping.


----------

